# An alternative to porridge for breakfast



## Newtothis (Sep 10, 2011)

I have been having porridge with fresh fruit but want to try something different. Have heard Weetabix are a no-no?? 

Good suggestions for alternative breakfasts sought....


Amanda
Diagnosed August 2011-slightly paranoid and very anxious. HbA1c 7.2 (currently D/E controlled for the next 3 months).


----------



## RSVP (Sep 11, 2011)

Hi Amanda 

We have tesco's no added sugar museli, natural yoghurt & a sprinkle of blueberries for breakie every day.

For Rob it really holds his bloods steady till lunch time. T'is the yogurt that does it I think ??? Obviously thats not the same for everyone but its a great excuse for you to try things 


Sarah


----------



## Newtothis (Sep 11, 2011)

RSVP said:


> Hi Amanda
> 
> We have tesco's no added sugar museli, natural yoghurt & a sprinkle of blueberries for breakie every day.
> 
> ...



Thanks Sarah - I am struggling with food at the moment because I can't test as much as I'd like too, nurse wouldn't give me a meter so bought my own and test strips are expensive - have just bought some off Ebay, bargain compared to chemist. I had grilled mushrooms/tomotoes this morning because I had no fruit to put on porridge and the last time I had porridge on its own my sugar level was 9.2. I would like to manage it so that I have breakfast plans which don't raise my sugar levels too much; and then move to lunch and dinner plans. 

I don't tend to snack but if I do I have either walnuts or cherries - I really need to start varying my foods.

Many thanks - Amanda x
P.S. I seem to be taking over this forum with all my questions....


----------



## Hanmillmum (Sep 11, 2011)

Hi, breakfasts have been very much trial and error in this household, we have a very short list of cereals which don't spike our daughter, back in the early months after dx we were still on the weetabix and couldn't work out why her levels were in the late teens - but it's high on the GI list (higher than chocolate if I recall rightly) once realised this it clicked this was the source of high readings ( I'm a bit slow )
So after "weetabix gate" and some others, we stick to porridge, cheerios (don't know why but fine with these), oatibix flakes and oatibix bites. Her tolerance for low carb cooked breakfasts is low and there is the time scale factor on my work days, though fine also with wholemeal toast with and egg. Good luck, it is all experimentation with what will suit you and I know you are restricted because of lack of test strips.  Not yet tried yoghurt mixes as recommended by RSVP will have to give this a whirl too.


----------



## RSVP (Sep 11, 2011)

Not an easy thing to do when test strips are low and personally I do feel that they should at least provide you with enough to begin with so that you can see which foods do what to your levels.

Don't worry about all the questions thats what this place is about & your question may well help a newbie who was scared to ask OR hadn't thought of that particular thing, so keep asking. Knowledge is power 

Some people have eggs & poached egg on toast is VERY low gi the two combined make it so according to our dietitian, which is great. Sadly they don't agree with Rob and cause a VERY late spike which just goes to show we're not all the same.

If I think of any others I will let you know but as said previously it "seems" for us and some others that natural yog does help keep things ticking over better. 


Take Care 

Sarah 

Ps have you filled in the form for the free meter? I know it's another meter that may not be needed BUT it gives you 10 more strips to play with 

http://www.abbottdiabetescare.co.uk/free-meter-signup

x


----------



## trophywench (Sep 11, 2011)

On a parallel planet elsewhere in the Universe, another diabetes forum with a similar name to this exists   .....  they have a phrase they trot out to anyone new ...

_Remember - the only silly question, is the one you *didn't* ask!_


(and I lied, it's in the same Universe LOL   )


----------



## Steff (Sep 11, 2011)

Poached egg and grilled bacon,low carb all the way


----------



## trophywench (Sep 11, 2011)

Oooh - just seen RSVP's post - ISTR that you can buy strips direct off Abbott themselves, and understand that theirs are certainly cheaper than pharmacy prices for any other make, but haven't a clue how that would compare to fleabay.


----------



## Newtothis (Sep 11, 2011)

RSVP said:


> Not an easy thing to do when test strips are low and personally I do feel that they should at least provide you with enough to begin with so that you can see which foods do what to your levels.
> 
> Don't worry about all the questions thats what this place is about & your question may well help a newbie who was scared to ask OR hadn't thought of that particular thing, so keep asking. Knowledge is power
> 
> ...



I bought an accu-check because I like the fact it records readings - I also received one via the net but didn't like the fact you had to change the lancets after each test? (sorry if I spelt it wrong) because I don't know where to put the used lancet needles. The only problem I have with the accu-check is the finger pricker - I'm worried about damaging my fingers as I have to keep lowering the needle to get any blood out - because I must have skin like old leather lol. x


----------



## Robster65 (Sep 11, 2011)

Hi Amanda.

As far as I know, all the modern meters record your tests for reviewing later. But I like my accu check Aviva Nano. It does a job.

Although it is recommended by ALL manufacturers that you change lancet each time, it's entirely up to you whether you do this or not. In the past I've gone months without changing and I currently change about every 50 tests I should think.

As you can guess, some of us have been testing since before the last ice age and I for one still have good feeling in my fingers and don't leak when I drink. But you may notice small dots on your fingers where you test. 
Just make sure you swap fingers and/or sides every time and it has time to heal over properly.

Rob


----------



## Newtothis (Sep 11, 2011)

Robster65 said:


> Hi Amanda.
> 
> As far as I know, all the modern meters record your tests for reviewing later. But I like my accu check Aviva Nano. It does a job.
> 
> ...



Hi Rob, I've got an accu-check nano. Is it true you shouldn't use your thumbs to test on?


----------



## Robster65 (Sep 11, 2011)

Newtothis said:


> Hi Rob, I've got an accu-check nano. Is it true you shouldn't use your thumbs to test on?


 
I really don't know. I have done before now but I've never had any formal advice on it. I started testing bloods about 25 years ago or so. I'd be interested to find out.

Rob


----------



## Newtothis (Sep 11, 2011)

Robster65 said:


> I really don't know. I have done before now but I've never had any formal advice on it. I started testing bloods about 25 years ago or so. I'd be interested to find out.
> 
> Rob



Thanks Rob - I really appreciate everyone's advice on the forum; my head is just bursting with questions and I'm concious of the fact I don't want to dominate the forum. I like to be in control and when I'm not I get anxious and paranoid. Amanda x


----------



## Steff (Sep 11, 2011)

........................................................

..................


----------



## RSVP (Sep 11, 2011)

Newtothis said:


> Thanks Rob - I really appreciate everyone's advice on the forum; my head is just bursting with questions and I'm concious of the fact I don't want to dominate the forum. I like to be in control and when I'm not I get anxious and paranoid. Amanda x




I can relate to that Amanda. I need to know what my body is doing and why.
 Please try not to worry and ask away. Some questions may have several answers & others just one but as I said before it can & will help others. 


Take Care 

Sarah


----------



## Newtothis (Sep 11, 2011)

RSVP said:


> I can relate to that Amanda. I need to know what my body is doing and why.
> Please try not to worry and ask away. Some questions may have several answers & others just one but as I said before it can & will help others.
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Sarah x


----------



## David H (Sep 11, 2011)

Newtothis said:


> I have been having porridge with fresh fruit but want to try something different. Have heard Weetabix are a no-no??
> 
> Good suggestions for alternative breakfasts sought....
> 
> ...



You may want to have a go at something like * This*


----------



## Hanmillmum (Sep 11, 2011)

*Thumbs*

We have been told by DSN not to use thumbs and index finger as more painful, but tbh have used indexes when little one has chosen these to be used and she hasn't flinched or ever said it hurt.


----------

